# Frozen Mosquito Larvae



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

Has anyone tried these? Good, No good? Parasites? Your opinion on buying them.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I feed the Ocean Nutrition frozen mosquito larvae to my wild bettas, and they seem to like it. I think it's a good substitute for the 'real thing', and I've never had any issues with parasites etc. from feeding it.


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh cool, i might give it a go then, how much would you feed them?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't measure. I use a pipette to feed. They all grab the pipette and snatch their food. The snails and other fish pick up the leftovers.


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

Do they make a mess, i know the daphnia is messy, the bloodworms are fine, i usually grab them with tweezers


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

Would these be good for treats?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I haven't found the Ocean Nutrition products (there's white and black larvae available) to be especially messy, as they mostly consist of whole larvae. 

Mosquito larvae is a great food for fish, so this product would certainly be fine as a 'treat'.


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

Coburg Aquarium in Melbourne has them i think, i will go tomorrow and get some.

At the moment i have NLS Pellets, Daphnia, Bloodworms, soon Mosquito Larvae, and i have ordered a product called 'Dennerle Betta Booster'


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If you're in Melbourne, Nature Aquariums also has a wide range of frozen foods. That's where I get my mosquito larvae and other frozen foods from.


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

Haha that is on the other side from me, what other frozen food do you feed betta, i will have a look tomorrow while i am there.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I feed frozen bloodworms and frozen spirulina enriched brine shrimp on top of the frozen mosquito larvae, as these are the only three frozen foods my wild bettas will take


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

Is that your staple diet?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Along with live mosquito larvae and bloodworms from my outside tubs, and the occasional feeding of white worms and blackworms. My young fish also get fed freshly hatched BBS. 

I don't feed my smaller wild bettas dried foods as even if you starve them, many of the adult fish don't seem to find it palatable. However, I am trying to wean my younger fish onto pellets simply because it costs a small fortune to feed so many fish on frozen foods.


----------

